# Ideas on how to get a halter on a grown animal?



## amysflock (Jul 29, 2008)

Our two Scottish Highlands are supposedly halter broken. I haven't yet tried to get a halter on Sheila, the 4-year old, but Bridgit, the 2-year old, has a definite issue with the mere sight of a halter and will run and kick and generally flip out.

We need the vet to come out and I want to get halters on both girls, even so I can do it this once and let them drag it around, but I'd prefer to get them comfortable so taking halters on and off isn't such an ordeal.

Any suggestions, O Wise Ones?

Thanks!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Can you run them into a barn or shed? Then you will have to gently work them into a corner or stantion and work to get one on. It may take a while. A good corner in the pasture will work too if you know they won't go through it. Once you have them haltered try leading them and see if they just don't like the halter put on or if they aren't halter broken. They may have had a bad experience with the halter. I also would recommend a rope halter and not a show halter. 

I wouldn't leave them on them to drag either. They can get tangled up in it and that is dangerous. You could end up having the vet out for another reason.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 29, 2008)

We do not halter our cows, but we halter our llamas when the vet comes. I agree with you Kitty. You need to remove the halter. Animals can get snagged on a wire or something and freak out and hurt themselves really badly.



			
				Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Can you run them into a barn or shed? Then you will have to gently work them into a corner or stantion and work to get one on. It may take a while. A good corner in the pasture will work too if you know they won't go through it. Once you have them haltered try leading them and see if they just don't like the halter put on or if they aren't halter broken. They may have had a bad experience with the halter. I also would recommend a rope halter and not a show halter.
> 
> I wouldn't leave them on them to drag either. They can get tangled up in it and that is dangerous. You could end up having the vet out for another reason.


----------



## allenacres (Jul 29, 2008)

Ours are halter broken too, even the one that was born and raised here, but all (except the bull) still walk or run when they see a rope or halter in my hand. They know what it means! LOL So what I do is get a bucket of beet pulp and when their head is in the bucket, I loop a rope, with a slip knot, over their horns. Once my girls know they are caught they give up. I also try to do this by a tree, so if Reba, my worst cow when it comes to haltering, decides to make a run for it, I can use the tree as leverage.

Even our alpha female who really IS like a pet, will run and kick up her heels when she sees the halter. I just dont halter them often enough to make them happy about being haltered. If I walk out there with a comb they love me, but with a rope or halter....seeeee yaaaaa! 

By the way, all our cattle are trained to come running when they see a bucket, (except the bull) that way if by chance they get out of the pasture....run to momma she has food! 


By the way, I looked up your younger cow and she is related to our bull. I think it was her grandmother is our bulls mother. Pretty kewl.


----------



## amysflock (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, good, so it's not just me or my lousy technique. What a relief!

Sheila definitely comes running when she sees a bucket, and Bridgit cautiously comes behind (more out of self-preservation, I think). I was looking at Sheila's back toes again last night during combing, and between needing to get someone out to trim (your guy hasn't called me back yet, Amy, will try again) and the vet out to palpitate and check a funny thing on Bridgit's right cheek (face, not butt), I think I need to actually get the halter on. I decided I'll toss my goal of doing it this week and wait for my hubby to come home to help me. No sense me getting kicked or otherwise injured out there by myself with no one to see! I'll just continue my nightly combing sessions...very relaxing and enjoyable for both them and me. 

(Amy, I also saw our kids are related...very cool!)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 31, 2008)

You could try having the halter looped over your shoulder or something similar to have it close to them and let them get used to seeing it while your combing them. That would be a step forward, if they would allow you to comb them while it's around.


----------



## pokacow (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm new to cows but the advice about the halter on shoulder makes sense.  If you always have it in sight, not just when you want to catch them it should make it easier.  I've used this with horses, always having it when feeding, or treats, then taking them to nummy food instead of somewhere or something they don't like.  Just like if you only take your dog to the groomer, vet or kennel in the car, they won't like riding in the car.  After a while they associate it with more good than bad & take their chances!  Jody


----------



## amysflock (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm happy to report that my hubby successfully haltered our larger animal, Sheila, while I had her in a combing-induced trance. He slipped it over her horns first, then over her nose, and she didn't mind one bit! (She might think otherwise next time, since this time preceded a humilating lift on the hoof trimmer's hydraulic table, but then again, her manicure is quite nice!)

We still need to work on haltering Bridgit...the over-the-shoulder technique will probably be good here, so she can see it when we give her treats and/or comb her and maybe get her used to it that way.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 6, 2008)

It sounds like you're making headway. Just keep it up with small steps and you will get there.


----------



## Florida chick (Aug 6, 2008)

I tried so hard to work our cows to let me halter them and lead them... I usually look like I am waterskiing on grass.   We just use the chutes its easier. LOL  I wish Abbey would calm down about it. I can deal with Wild MUstangs a stinkin heifer should be easy. Don't feel bad.


----------



## m.holloway (Nov 12, 2008)

i just can't belive how much info is here, and the problems i have aren't so but after all. i'm still halter breaking mine. and they are 1 year of age. i tried to halter them differnt a couple of month ago and it backed fired on me. so i had to start all over again. i work slow every day moring and night. when they were eating, i would just rub it on their body and get closer each day to the neck area, then one day i just reach over and hooked it very lose on the neck and took it off before she was done eatting. and one day i just slipped it on over her nose while she was still eating and clip it on. i was sooooooooooooooooo happy, down fall of it . it was over a month doing this. so now moring it's on and night it comes off. but only when she is eatting. any other time she runs.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 12, 2008)

Next will come breaking her to lead? Is that your goal?


----------



## steerrider (Nov 12, 2008)

If they will eat out of your hand, and allow you to pet them.. here is a good way to do it nicely. 

Put the halter on yoru wrist, like a bracelett. make sure it is possitioned so that when you slide it up, it is ready to be buckled. You can't mess around with it after you have it on thier nose. 

In that same hand, have a range cube or treat. when they are eatting slide ( not fast but not slow either) the halter onto thier nose and pour more feed into the hand that is holding or was holding the halter. Then scratch the side of thier face and pull up the strap that will buckle on.. more feed.. buckle and viola.. its on.. 

now if they arne't that tame.. rather than chace them around put them in a chute and halter them that way. 

This works great but you may want to pratice the halter bracelett on a tame cow first so you don't fumble.


----------



## m.holloway (Nov 13, 2008)

yep that's my next step is to lead them. i just hope by this end of month i have the halter on both of them. so much fun fun fun!!! Mare


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 13, 2008)

Depending on your animal you may get away with the grain in the hand and get them to follow but, more often than not I've found they won't

We used to hook the end of the rope halter onto the back of a tractor and put the tractor in it's lowest gear and idle way down. Slowly, watching the heifer, drive. Usually, they caught on fast this way and then you just needed to work with them to smooth things out.

Good luck!


----------



## steerrider (Nov 13, 2008)

Im sorry there is a misunderstanding.. I didn't mean use grain to lead them.. I ment use it to get the halter on. To halter break I normally dally to a post and let them fight it out. They lead pretty well after that. Beef breeds and dairy are not as fast to figure it out as Longhorns, Highlands, Dexters etc.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 13, 2008)

I know you meant haltering but, in a docile animal it can work to teach them to lead too-not real often but, it can. 

Sorry for the confusion and misunderstanding.


----------



## m.holloway (Nov 14, 2008)

still working on it. i'll keep you posted. i did get the halter on reba yesterday. when she was eatiing. i left it hanging on her neck. and then when i feed them hay. i took it off. i had to go to work. i still have to get it on her nose. baby step, baby step. with all of you helping i belive she;ll make that fair!!!! thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m.holloway (Nov 14, 2008)

p.s. if i'm not home i don't leave the halters on cuz i am afraid that they would hang them self on a tree or something. that would not be good!!!! right


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 14, 2008)

m.holloway said:
			
		

> p.s. if i'm not home i don't leave the halters on cuz i am afraid that they would hang them self on a tree or something. that would not be good!!!! right


Very good idea!


----------



## m.holloway (Nov 14, 2008)

yep playing it safe!!!!!


----------



## pokacow (Nov 14, 2008)

The bull that is staying with us is sooo easy.  I can go right up & halter him.  My cow isn't used to being handled but will now run up to me.  I keep the halter within sight & let her sniff & rub it on her. she isn't happy about me putting it on, it's just going to take some time.  She is easier than the goat though..  Jody


----------



## m.holloway (Nov 15, 2008)

hey there, pokecow

i check out you your site very nice! what kind of honey? and dexter cows give milk?? if they do how many times do you milk them?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 15, 2008)

m.holloway said:
			
		

> and dexter cows give milk?? if they do how many times do you milk them?


I won't comment on the obvious here.


----------



## m.holloway (Nov 16, 2008)

hey there, it was a true question? can you milk a dexter cow like a dairy cow? and it would be by hand???? if i can find a cow that doesn't have to be milked 3  to 2 times a day. well 2 won't be so bad. i'm thinking of getting one. i don't have one now because my hubby says that is to much troulbe. not that he helps with the cows i have. i think since i have had them from last may he feed them 1 time for me and i had to pre feed the buckets so all he had to do is call them and put the pail down, so do you see why i asked. mare


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 16, 2008)

Any cow that has had a calf gives milk. You can milk any cow giving milk, different breeds have different tests (butterfat, protein, etc.). The big thing with a beef breed is they don't give as much and depending on the breed may not be cooperative. Dexters, from what I understand, are easier to work with and can be a dual purpose cow (meaning some milk them). A breed that is popular for family cows is jerseys. They are smaller. Don't give as much as say a holstein and are generally nice to work with. If you only want the milk from one milking you can put a calf on the cow for the other milking. They should be milked twice a day roughly 12 hours apart.


----------



## steerrider (Nov 16, 2008)

I think anyone getting any animal for the first time needs to do thier home work and understand what they are getting and what kind of care that animal will need before it EVER comes home. .. that said..

My neighbors have had Dexters for years and I feel in love with them. I play with thier cattle as much as I play with mine. They are great!. Just like anything though you can cer back yard breeder junk where the breeders was simply re-producing or you can get good stuff where they breeder cared what they produce.  Jeff has both in his heard. 

Here was my experiance. I have hand milked Jerseys.. will NEVER do that again. The teats are to small for hand milking on avrage and the orfases are often small as well. this makes for a miserable milking time for the human. I have milked Gerney and found them very suitable in teat size and temperment. Holstiens are ok, but they give so much milk you are there hand milking way longer than you want to be. 

The Dexters I have been exposed to with hand milking gave a good amount of milk. Thier butter fat was also good. They had nice sized teats and were easy to milk. The temperment on those cows blew me away. Awwesome cows. They even let me around them after calving and didn't really know me at first. Thier bulls, both of them are very manageable. I don't like bulls, I AI, however I have one of my neighbors bulls here now untill they get moved and just adore Willie. 
If you are thinking about buying a Dexter for a first cow. I highly recomend it.  Spend time with your cow before you pay for her, and talk to many breeders and look at many cattle before you buy. No sale barns for the newbies..


----------



## pokacow (Nov 16, 2008)

I chose  Dexter because of the temperments, size & dual purpose.  They give roughly 2-4 gallons of milk, way more than my family can use daily. I am planning on milking 1x a day & putting the calf on the rest. I will only breed long legged.  I may buy & eat a short legged one, we shall see.  My breeder goes for temperment 1st, then to meat & milk.  The rotten ones go to the freezer as soon as they are large enough, I plan on following that rule.  My cow hadn't been handled (she will be 2 in May) but is willing.  I've had her since Sept & I can now halter, lay across(not full wight just my legs on one side, arms on the other surrounding her), run my hands all over her body, pull her tail, fiddle with her udder, poke her ears..rub her eyes, more every day.  I was quite apprehensive when they left the Bull with me but he has the sweetest temperment.  Loves to be brushed & petted, very respectful & gentle around me but will toss the goat 1/2 way across the pasture & run the cats out. I will miss him when he goes to his new "career" next week.  With him gone I think Rose will really make progress in her handling though she will be lonely till she calves.  I plan on handling the calf from day 1 so it will be "bomb proof" as an animal can be.  Look online for Dexter info, so you can see the pros & cons of the breed.   As to the honey, it is mostly blackberry/wildflower.  Next year I plan on having more hives, at least 2 at the organic CSA a couple of miles away & 3 more here.  I can't certify "organic" honey as you can't control where the bees go but won't use any chems in my hives or heat my honey.  My husband doesn't help at all with anything outsice..it's a chore to get him to help me put the ladder up to clean the gutters!  If I need someone to feed for me I call my Daughter to come over. Jody


----------



## steerrider (Nov 17, 2008)

You may want to read up on that long legged short legged thing. I just bought a Dexter out of a long legged cow that does carry the bulldog gene and a short legged bull that doesn't. Most breeders have them blood typed.. thats really the only way to know.


----------



## pokacow (Nov 17, 2008)

I know, I was generalizing. You have to investigate all pedigrees & info for any type of any animal breeding. Rose is & bred to chondo free.  I just don't want to deal with the short leg problems longterm in my small operation.  I have limited space & it takes the same $ & energy to raise/train/breed animals that have problems as it does to feed ones that don't. Same for my decision to eat whoever has a bad temperment.  If one is responsible & does the homework on the breed (as anyone thinking of getting any type animal SHOULD) they can make the decision works for them.


----------



## m.holloway (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks everyone for the info. i'll keep it in mind. i'm still working on the 2 i have. we are coming along ok. got the halter on reba yesterday. i put it on in the moring and took it off at night. today i left it off and try again tomorrow. hoping by the end of the month i can then start leading. or should i do the tie to the post thing. i need to have them ready for travel and cattle camp by jan 9 th. so what kind of thoughts do you guys have for that. thanks mare.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 19, 2008)

I've never tried tying to the post. But, even if you need to lead with the tractor or truck afterwards, it would have taught them to quite fighting it. I would give it a try--much easier on you.


----------

